# iPad2 : écran qui se décolle



## minhman (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

je viens juste de remarquer que l'écran de mon iPad 2 commençait à se décoller au niveau se trouvant sous le bouton home.

Aussi, je voulais savoir si j'étais un cas isolé et malchanceux ou si certains d'entres vous avaient déjà eu ce souci et, s'ils avaient déjà pris contact avec Apple, quelle était la réponse qu'ils avaient pu avoir.

Pour ma part, j'ai pris RDV à l'Apple Store d'Opéra ce jeudi.
Je vous tiendrai au courant.

Pour info : mon modèle est le blanc pour lequel - je pense - le problème est plus facilement visible que sur les noirs.


----------



## nico2k44 (7 Mai 2011)

Salut !

As tu une photo de ton problème ?

Le genius à accepter le remplacement ? (En règle général il sont assez difficile je parle en connaissance de cause ...).

Nico


----------



## timbx33 (8 Mai 2011)

minhman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens juste de remarquer que l'écran de mon iPad 2 commençait à se décoller au niveau se trouvant sous le bouton home.
> 
> ...



Quand jappuie sous le bouton home jai limpression que lecran s'enfonce. Ca te fait ca ?


----------



## minhman (8 Mai 2011)

L'écran se décolle au niveau de son "joint" avec la coque.
Je tente de vous ajouter une photo ASAP.

Cela se constate aisément en appuyant sur la partie en blanc (pour moi) se trouvant juste en dessous du bouton Home : on voit clairement que cela s'enfonce dans la coque (sa position normale).
Puis peu de temps après, cela se décolle à nouveau : on voit un petit espace noir entre le verre de la façade et la coque.

J'ai dû décaler mon RDV à ce mercredi.
Je vous raconte ça dans la foulée, mais j'espère sincèrement qu'ils vont me le remplacer car ça répond à toutes les définitions du vice de fabrication...


----------



## timbx33 (9 Mai 2011)

```

```



minhman a dit:


> L'écran se décolle au niveau de son "joint" avec la coque.
> Je tente de vous ajouter une photo ASAP.
> 
> Cela se constate aisément en appuyant sur la partie en blanc (pour moi) se trouvant juste en dessous du bouton Home : on voit clairement que cela s'enfonce dans la coque (sa position normale).
> ...




Oui exact. Cest en dessous du bouton home. Quand j'appuie ca s'ecrase legerement. Pas de decolement visible pour ma part. Je viens d'aller voir a la fnac. Jai remarqué que la vitre de certains ipad2 n'etait pas collée de maniere uniforme et qu'en appuyant à certains endroits, cela s'enfonçait egalement. En fait, jai vu que certains bords etaient plus epais que d'autres. D'où une vitre pas collée uniformément. Mais bon, je ne suis pas technicien. A suivre... En tout cas, sans ton post, je ne m'en serai pas aperçu.


----------



## minhman (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai mis une image en pièce jointe pour vous montrez un peu mieux ce que ça donne.

Le truc assez chiant, c'est que sur un iPad blanc, des poussières viennent se glisser dans l'espace et qu'elles deviennent assez voyantes au fur et à mesure qu'elles s'accumulent.

Puis plus ça va, plus la partie qui se décolle s'élargit...


----------



## timbx33 (10 Mai 2011)

minhman a dit:


> J'ai mis une image en pièce jointe pour vous montrez un peu mieux ce que ça donne.
> 
> Le truc assez chiant, c'est que sur un iPad blanc, des poussières viennent se glisser dans l'espace et qu'elles deviennent assez voyantes au fur et à mesure qu'elles s'accumulent.
> 
> Puis plus ça va, plus la partie qui se décolle s'élargit...



Ah oui effectivement. Sur le mien, a part l'effet d'enfoncement quand on appuie, je n'ai pas cette fente qui apparait sur ton ipad. Jai appelé apple hier, à priori, c'est pris en charge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h10 ----------

Je pense qu'on doit pas etre les seuls a avoir ce probleme. Disons qu'il faut vraiment le remarquer.


----------



## minhman (10 Mai 2011)

Oui, celui de ma soeur se comporte aussi de la même façon, mais vu qu'elle a le noir, c'est moins voyant et du coup, moins dérangeant.

Sur un blanc, ça ressort d'avantage.

En tout cas merci d'avoir appelé Apple, ça me permettra d'avoir des billes supplémentaires demain lorsque j'aurai un "genius" en face de moi.


----------



## timbx33 (10 Mai 2011)

minhman a dit:


> Oui, celui de ma soeur se comporte aussi de la même façon, mais vu qu'elle a le noir, c'est moins voyant et du coup, moins dérangeant.
> 
> Sur un blanc, ça ressort d'avantage.
> 
> En tout cas merci d'avoir appelé Apple, ça me permettra d'avoir des billes supplémentaires demain lorsque j'aurai un "genius" en face de moi.


 
je pense qu'on est vraiment pas les seuls ! En tout cas, le vendeur chez iconcept ce matin n'avait pas l'air surpris quand je lui ai montré mon ipad. il m'a dit de le renvoyer. cependant attention ! Rupture en ce moment. Problèmes pas encore résolus à d'autres niveaux. Vaut mieux qu'on atttende avant de le renvoyer. c'est mon avis en tout cas.


----------



## minhman (11 Mai 2011)

Rendez vous au Genius Bar terminé.

Le defaut n'a pu qu'être constaté : mon iPad va être remplacé.

Effectivement, il n'y en avait plus en stock, du coup, une commande a été passée.
Dès que le nouveau sera arrivé (d'ici 2 à 3 jours normalement), je recevrai un coup de fil afin de me rendre au Store pour procéder à l'échange.

Tip top le SAV Apple.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Mai 2011)

J'ai un problème, presque pareil en fait, mais depuis que j'ai mon ipad je pense, juste 05 mm à gauche de la bande 3G (donc en haut)  et dans le coin de l'ipad un peu plus à gauche, normal ou pas ?


----------



## timbx33 (12 Mai 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> J'ai un problème, presque pareil en fait, mais depuis que j'ai mon ipad je pense, juste 05 mm à gauche de la bande 3G (donc en haut)  et dans le coin de l'ipad un peu plus à gauche, normal ou pas ?



Pour moi, ta vitre se décolle. Jai le même problème en bas, coté bouton home. Une sur epaisseur. Par ailleurs, si tu appuies bien sur cette surepaisseur tu vas sentir que ca s'enfonce. Jattends de voir l'evolution avant de le renvoyer.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Mai 2011)

Ça s'enfonce très très légèrement... Je verrai bien... Quand il y auras du stock... Ça seras prit en charge d'après vous 2 mois après l'achat ?

Apres, si ça s'accentue pas, et qu'il y a pas 3 tonnes de poussière foncée qui vient s'incruster, je pense pas le changer


----------



## timbx33 (12 Mai 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Ça s'enfonce très très légèrement... Je verrai bien... Quand il y auras du stock... Ça seras prit en charge d'après vous 2 mois après l'achat ?
> 
> Apres, si ça s'accentue pas, et qu'il y a pas 3 tonnes de poussière foncée qui vient s'incruster, je pense pas le changer



Pareil pour moi. Je surveille. J'ai pas envie de le changer pour recevoir un ipad avec d'autres problemes !


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Mai 2011)

Ou un reconditionné... C'est vrai que mon iPad a très très peu de fuite de lumière, alors je suis bien content de lui, je vient de faire une photo, je ne vais pas y toucher pendant 5-6 jour, pas l'enfoncer ni rien, et je verrai bien, je vous le dirai ici, si ça peu  interresser certains...


----------



## timbx33 (12 Mai 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Ou un reconditionné... C'est vrai que mon iPad a très très peu de fuite de lumière, alors je suis bien content de lui, je vient de faire une photo, je ne vais pas y toucher pendant 5-6 jour, pas l'enfoncer ni rien, et je verrai bien, je vous le dirai ici, si ça peu  interresser certains...



Jai egalement des fuites tres legeres. Donc pour l'instant, je le garde. On se tient donc au courant !


----------



## Cocodu31840 (13 Mai 2011)

pour info, mon ipod Touch 4G a le même "pronleme", sauf que lui, il est noir, et que la poussiere ne se voit que si on regarde présisément, mais ya pas eu de gros problème dessus, pas d'écran détacher, donc peu etre que passer juste un coup de bombe dépoussierante toutes les semaines, peu le laisser "normal"


----------



## minhman (13 Mai 2011)

En tout cas si vous souhaitez le changer pour ce genre de problème, Apple ne vous posera pas de souci.

Je viens de procéder à l'échange ce matin même (mon nouvel iPad venait d'être reçu).

Le "Genius" m'a d'ailleurs conseillé de faire changer celui de ma soeur - qui a le même souci - aussi.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (13 Mai 2011)

minhman a dit:


> En tout cas si vous souhaitez le changer pour ce genre de problème, Apple ne vous posera pas de souci.
> 
> Je viens de procéder à l'échange ce matin même (mon nouvel iPad venait d'être reçu).
> 
> Le "Genius" m'a d'ailleurs conseillé de faire changer celui de ma soeur - qui a le même souci - aussi.



bon, je les appelle demain... mais je suis à Toulouse... et je l'ai acheter à paris, je sais pas si si en leur envoyant par UPS comme ils vont me dire surement, qu'ils me le revoit pas car ils ont regarder en 3 sec chrono et qu'ils on rien vu...


----------



## timbx33 (14 Mai 2011)

minhman a dit:


> En tout cas si vous souhaitez le changer pour ce genre de problème, Apple ne vous posera pas de souci.
> 
> Je viens de procéder à l'échange ce matin même (mon nouvel iPad venait d'être reçu).
> 
> Le "Genius" m'a d'ailleurs conseillé de faire changer celui de ma soeur - qui a le même souci - aussi.



Vu tous les problèmes, je crois qu'il vaut mieux attendre avant de le renvoyer. D'ici là j'aurai l'ipad 3 ))


----------



## Cocodu31840 (14 Mai 2011)

je les ai appeler, je le changerai surrement la prochaine fois que je passe à un apple store, malheureusement, dans un peu plus de 2 mois... sauf si ça atteint la bande 3G, la je les rappele et je serai plus "méchant" et il se débrouilleront pour venir le cherchez malgrès mon emplois du temps difficile


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Mai 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> je les ai appeler, je le changerai surrement la prochaine fois que je passe à un apple store, malheureusement, dans un peu plus de 2 mois... sauf si ça atteint la bande 3G, la je les rappele et je serai plus "méchant" et il se débrouilleront pour venir le cherchez *malgrès mon emplois du temps difficile*




Pourquoi? Tu suis des cours d'orthographe?????


----------



## Cocodu31840 (14 Mai 2011)

Flood... Tu sert a rien toi ... Voila t'est content t'as sorti ta vanne... Bien, top niveau ! Je comprend pas que ce genre de mec et leurs propos provocateurs ne soient pas modères ....


----------



## thierry69007 (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi meme l'ecran qui commence a se decoller entre le bouton home et le haut parleur. 
Habitant Lyon, j'hésite a attendre l'ouverture de l'apple store pour le ramener directement, ou contacter le sav d'apple et faire venir un transporteur UPS. Savez vous si ils vont me demander de renvoyer le mien au moment ou Apple en aura en stock, ou si je dois le renvoyer et attendre une a deux semaines (delai affiché sur le store) ?
Une fois qu'on s'y est habitué c'est difficile de s'en passer ! 


Merci,
Thierry


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Mai 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Flood... Tu sert a rien toi ... Voila t'est content t'as sorti ta vanne... Bien, top niveau ! Je comprend pas que ce genre de mec et leurs propos provocateurs ne soient pas modères ....




"Mamman y en as un qui fais riens qu'a m'ennuiéent sur le faux rhum" 

Mais t'as raison c'était facile et inutile  "Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa"


----------



## timbx33 (15 Mai 2011)

thierry69007 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai moi meme l'ecran qui commence a se decoller entre le bouton home et le haut parleur.
> Habitant Lyon, j'hésite a attendre l'ouverture de l'apple store pour le ramener directement, ou contacter le sav d'apple et faire venir un transporteur UPS. Savez vous si ils vont me demander de renvoyer le mien au moment ou Apple en aura en stock, ou si je dois le renvoyer et attendre une a deux semaines (delai affiché sur le store) ?
> ...



Bienvenu au club ! Jai exactement le meme probleme. Je pense que du monde va commencer à ce manifester. Perso, jattends un peu avant de faire echange. Jai pas envie de recevoir un ipad avec d'autres problemes. Ma seule crainte est de voir de la poussiere venir se glisser sous l'ecran. D'ici là jaurai topé l'ipad 3


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Flood... Tu sert a rien toi ... Voila t'est content t'as sorti ta vanne... Bien, top niveau ! Je comprend pas que ce genre de mec et leurs propos provocateurs ne soient pas modères ....


Parce que tu crois que l'on a que ça à faire ? J'espère que tu es assez grand pour passer outre et laisser de côté les gens qui t'embêtes sur internet, car sinon, tu n'as pas fini de souffrir.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (15 Mai 2011)

attend l'ouverture... quand tu leur envoit, ils regardent en 3 sec chrono et sont pas du tout méticuleux... moi j'attend de retourner à paris plutot de le donner à UPS... on sais ce qui part, mais pas ce qu'on récupére ;-)


----------



## minhman (16 Mai 2011)

En tout cas, d'après mon expérience, ce que je vous conseille - dans la mesure du possible - est de faire constater cela directement dans un Apple Store.

En effet, l'avantage sera d'avoir la réponse directement et le cas échéant, de repartir avec un nouvel iPad qui sera activé sous vos yeux (donc vous pourrez effectuer les vérifications que vous souhaitez - pixels morts, fuite de lumière - avant de repartir avec).

Puis s'il n'y a pas d'iPad en stock à ce moment là, vous gardez le vôtre en attendant que celui de rechange - commandé directement par le "genius" auquel vous aurez affaire - arrive en magasin (moi, ça a pris 48h).

--> donc pas de risque de rester sans appareil.

Après, pour ceux qui ne peuvent se rendre aisément dans un Apple Store, commencez par appeler le service client Apple qui vous indiquera la marche à suivre.

Ce que je vous propose est de néanmoins poster un petit témoignage ici.

Sait-on jamais, il se pourrait que cela soit un véritable vice de fabrication touchant d'avantage que quelques modèles ici et là.


----------



## I2M (17 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Perso, jattends un peu avant de faire echange. Jai pas envie de recevoir un ipad avec d'autres problemes...



Ca me rappelle mes mésaventures avec l'Imac 27". Echanges multiples pour cause d'écran jaune et DD défectueux. Ensuite carte mère HS suite à une coupure de courant. 

C'est quand même pas normal d'acheter un produit Apple en pensant systématiquement que l'on va recevoir un produit comportant des défauts. Il y a, me semble-t'il, un réel problème de qualité chez Apple. Mais apparemment, cela ne semble pas les émouvoir outre mesure...
A force de rogner sur les coûts, on obtient un produit design, certes, mais de qualité très discutable. Cela fait sans doute partie de la stratégie de Steve. Réduire les coûts pour toucher un plus large public... Puis de toute manière, seulement 1% de la clientèle se soucie des défauts. A quoi bon se décarcasser; autant vendre de la m..... bien chère. Et vite on sort un nouveau produit inabouti pour devancer la concurrence. Et ensuite vient la rupture de stock (comme sur les Imac 27") pour essayer de corriger les défauts constatés par les premiers consommateurs téméraires.

Tout ceci pour dire que Apple devient, à mon avis, un fabricant   quelconque. Je ne retrouve plus la qualité qui justifiait le prix. Ce n'est PAS la bonne stratégie monsieur Job. On fini par perdre son identité si on recherche uniquement à faire du profit et obtenir de nouvelle parts de marché.  

Malgré cela, j'ai "quand même" craqué pour l'Ipad 2. 
Je dois faire partie des Appleaddict (et j'en suis pas fier).
J'ai peur car je sent déjà arriver les problèmes... et j'en ai marre de mon APR. C'est une bande d'incompétents. Ils font conneries sur conneries. J'en ai ras le bol. 

Finalement, seul mon Iphone fonctionne sans problème. Je croise les doigts.


----------



## thierry69007 (12 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

Pour faire suite à mon message d'il y a quelques jours, j'ai pris rendez vous à l'apple store part dieu de Lyon. J'avais le probleme de decollement de la vitre et les fuites de lumieres. Le gars a rapidement regardé mon ipad et est allé en chercher un autre. 
Je lui ai demandé si c'etait un modele reconditionné ou neuf ( le modele n'etait pas dans une boite normale), il m'a dit qu'il sortait d'usine. En tout etat de cause il est nicquel. 
La vitre est ok ( pr le moment  ) et les fuites de lumieres quasiment invisibles. 
Pour info le numero de serie commence par DLXFR.

Thierry


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Juin 2011)

Moi je le change début aout, mais ça rassure de voir qui le change sans trop ennuyer le monde ...


----------



## Babyfasty (12 Juin 2011)

La cata depuis que j'ai lu ce post je viens de vérifier et malheureusement je suis touché: entre le home et l'HP mais c'est vraiment minime, lorsque j'appuis sa s'enfonce mais c encore très minime. 
Je l'ai acheter dès sa sortie en france à darty!
Donc j'ai quelles option qui se présente ??
De Cb de temps je dispose?
Comment faire? AS ou sav? Des couts?
En fait je pe,se qu'avec le Temps cela va s'aggraver, mais là je me,demande si le pb est assez grave pr chinaier, en meme TPS j'ai pas payé 800&#8364; pr un truc ki va se décoller ds 2ans donc Je préfère agir


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Juin 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> La cata depuis que j'ai lu ce post je viens de vérifier et malheureusement je suis touché: entre le home et l'HP mais c'est vraiment minime, lorsque j'appuis sa s'enfonce mais c encore très minime.
> Je l'ai acheter dès sa sortie en france à darty!
> Donc j'ai quelles option qui se présente ??
> De Cb de temps je dispose?
> ...



Je l'ai acheter en meme temps que toi donc, mais a un premium resseller, par contre, moi ça y étais au début, ça ne s'enfonce pas et ça ne bouge pas, mais je conte le changer quand meme, j'ai appeler Apple l'autre jour, pas de problème, ils voulaient envoyer ups, mais vu que la garantie dure un 1, ils m'ont dit que je pouvais le changer en main propre, vu que je retourne a Paris début aout, je le ferai a ce moment la, pas de précipitation, et plus tu attend, plus ils améliorent la fabrication en plus


----------



## Vaudoux (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de me rendre compte que mon iPad 2 3G 16go commandé en octobre via le site d'orange a l'écran qui se décolle, comme mentionné plus haut, juste à gauche de la barre 3G.
Je suis sur Strasbourg. Puis-je appeler le SAV pour demander un échange à neuf ?


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Novembre 2011)

Vaudoux a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens de me rendre compte que mon iPad 2 3G 16go commandé en octobre via le site d'orange a l'écran qui se décolle, comme mentionné plus haut, juste à gauche de la barre 3G.
> Je suis sur Strasbourg. Puis-je appeler le SAV pour demander un échange à neuf ?



Non il est est sanctionné de 30 mois de peine de prison si tu contactes le SAV!!!! Tu veux qu'on te tienne la main?????


----------



## Vaudoux (13 Novembre 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Non il est est sanctionné de 30 mois de peine de prison si tu contactes le SAV!!!! Tu veux qu'on te tienne la main?????



Je me suis mal exprimé, désolé... Quelle est la meilleure chose à faire selon vous ?
-Contacter le SAV ?
-Contacter Orange ?
-Aller chez un APR, vu qu'il n'y a pas (encore) d'Apple Store à Strasbourg ?


----------

